# Easy Buys



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Sometimes we see a buy in the market whether it is for the long or the short term that just seems like we know it is the right time to buy. So if you see any what seems to be easy buys that for gut reasons or just for fun then post it here.

My easy buy would be a gold or silver bear bet from Wed to Friday due to the FOMC meeting and month end options. The manipulators almost always make this play so it should be easy money. A few weeks ago I posted here buying into Canadian banks and that did turn out to be an easy buy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Are all buys more or less easy if you're willing to pay the price? :confused2: How about a topic on easy sells instead? :biggrin:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I must say I find buying seems easier then selling in general. But sure if you have an easy sell then post it why not. I am sure however even the most long term investors on the forum from time to time see something that for whatever reason as a buy right now or in very short order. The buy I made in the banks seemed like a sure turnaround in the short term and my timing was almost dead on. Does this mean I can time the market of course not but on this one particular instance it seemed like I just knew the timing was right. I used oversold RSI on the trade because I figured the banks are not in the crosshairs of the manipulators so there is nothing to stop them from turning around from oversold levels and investors always want to buy the banks.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I sold my POTs but found it hardly easy to sell ... I thought you might have a tip on easy sell. each:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I sold my Canadian banks on Friday after the quick gain I was looking for.

Selling is very hard because of the emotional aspect for many investors. If you are uncertain of how to sell then tweak the selling by selling half when it is to high so you can buy back later if it goes down and if not you still have a position. Another way would be to buy in a sector that often runs counter to the investment you want to sell or outright hedge in some way. T.Gal seems to be the expert here on tweak selling without the costs of going full counter to it or the full cost of hedging. I believe Humble Pie to be the expert on total hedging strategies here but you don't have to do options to achieve these goals if you don't want to.

In gold some would buy silver when they think the market will rise because silver runs much faster to the upside and will do the reverse on the way down. Or one could buy gold stocks if you feel prices will rise and cut the stocks and hold the bullion like GLD on the way down.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I really think CHW.to is an easy buy, pays a big dividend which is historically lower Payout, and 75% of its money comes from its US lending

a potential problem is that is it low volume, so it can swing up or down fast





CFN.to is another one, it has been bought out at 11.25, but is trading at 10.63 ... shouldn't take more than a couple months

there is a 1% chance the buy out won't go through


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for your additions Sheabutters the second stock sure was low at one time for a takeover maybe because the Bank of Spain hadn't approved it until today.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Gold and silver should go down from Wed. through Friday as I first mentioned because of the FOMC meeting and month end option expiring and if it does not that could spell trouble for our whole financial system. You should be able to buy HGD or HZD hold for a few days and make some money here if not it means central banks are losing control and signalling something different for 2015.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

dogcom, at what point can we say that the Comex price is irrelevant?
Do you have any thoughts about that?

As I said in that gold thread, we are looking only at the USD price of gold.
Gold has gone up a lot more when measured in other currencies such as Yen, Euro, Rupee, Real, and of course the Ruble.
Those countries, between them, represent a large majority of the world population.

The gold trade has been moving eastwards for several years now.
The Shanghai Gold Exchange became operational at the end of 2013, I believe.

The central governments of several key nation states have been stockpiling gold.
Russia & China are well known cases, but there are also several EU countries repatriating gold (Germany, Netherlands, etc.).

Negative interest rates all across the Eurozone & Japan increase the demand for physical gold.
Which probably explains the negative GOFO rates seen since mid 2014.

So, at some point does the Comex become irrelevant to the global gold trade?


----------



## Siciliano698 (Nov 29, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> dogcom, at what point can we say that the Comex price is irrelevant?
> Do you have any thoughts about that?
> 
> As I said in that gold thread, we are looking only at the USD price of gold.
> ...



Very good point Harold, I hear whispers that the LMBA in London has issues delivering Gold....


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The COMEX is a great way for countries like China and Russia to get gold cheap since the price on the COMEX has been gamed for some time. The COMEX will stay relevant until something breaks and then it will become irrelevant since there is very little gold held there for delivery just paper. 

Negative GOFO is one indication of tight supply from the gaming. 

It looks like however we will get our manipulated set back as we enter the FOMC meeting so all might still be OK for now but for how long. The Swiss central had to bail out of the Euro peg even though they lied about it and I hear the Dutch may be acquiring gold even though they deny it. I know I am all over the place here but a lot is happening in the currency markets lately that is very dangerous so we will have to be on guard from here as black swans are starting to fly.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Well easy money is made and I sold HZD today I probably could have waited until tomorrow but I just don't like holding bear funds for very long. The manipulators make this trade money in the bank as you know that right after the FOMC meeting they are going to smash gold and silver down. Probably one more day of gains here though because they have to kill the long options for month end unless they already have stopped them out today.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Looking to add COS tomorrow for a short term buy after earnings. It could just go up from here but I don't feel like getting whacked by what will be bad news. It is funny how investors get shocked by the news they already know.

Also Feb. is usually when oil turns around for the short term anyway so we will see what happens.


----------



## Siciliano698 (Nov 29, 2010)

Good calls dogcom for Wednesday and Thursday however the price is up today in GOLD  I think Harold might have it right for Gold in 2015.

I'm not sure about shorting in the future that was something that was done in 2013-2014, you have to remeber our neighbors down south dont have any tools atm beside a "patient" approach.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

dogcom said:


> Looking to add COS tomorrow for a short term buy after earnings. It could just go up from here but I don't feel like getting whacked by what will be bad news. It is funny how investors get shocked by the news they already know.
> 
> Also Feb. is usually when oil turns around for the short term anyway so we will see what happens.


did you buy early this morning?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Siciliano I am long gold stocks like SLW and SSL and just used HZD as a hedge for what was a certain cartel raid on gold and silver after the FOMC meeting and also the options expiry. After such a fall on Thursday I am sure the fast money are quickly closing the shorts for the weekend.

Skyfall I missed the buy on COS because I live on the west coast and woke up to late today so I will wait a week or two to see if I can get in lower again if not then I missed the boat on the Feb. oil trade. Usually we get a bottom in Feb. so hopefully we get that but it may have already happened.


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

SheaButters said:


> I really think CHW.to is an easy buy, pays a big dividend which is historically lower Payout, and 75% of its money comes from its US lending
> 
> a potential problem is that is it low volume, so it can swing up or down fast
> 
> ...


interesting that the stock is still trading at around $10.60


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't expect it to move much over feb. 

March is when they do their annual report

They haven't increased their dividend in awhile, it's payout is lower than past years, I would expect an increase

Jason Donville will be on BNN again in march he has recommended to buy it a few times. He likes it but never jumped on it this past year. (It was a top pick 2 years ago For 100% yearly return)

He looks for at least 20% returns
He recommended DCI as a top pick with a 9% yield and expects it to get over 11% gain





CHW is definitely a better company in a similar boat I wouldn't be suprised to see it as his top pick in march. Along with perhaps one of his top picks his last apparence. Maybe PHM.v and a computer software company. 

His top picks go up 10% the following day 



Seems like COS got a nice 50% bounce last 3 days. I don't understand because oil is only at 51 and COS break even barrel costs are expensive in the industry. 60?
Must be buyout attempt?
It's hard to guess that easy buy 










Edit.... Yeah, CFN.to probably won't move until the sale is complete... should be easy money


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

SheaButters said:


> I really think CHW.to is an easy buy, pays a big dividend which is historically lower Payout, and 75% of its money comes from its US lending
> 
> a potential problem is that is it low volume, so it can swing up or down fast
> 
> ...


Chesswood, since I recommended it, it went down roughly 16%
11.50 jan 26, 2015
today so far its up 20% trading at $11.90


CFN has also gone up closer to its buy out price


I do not think either of these are easy buys now

CFN has nothing left to go up... although I probably wouldn't sell, just collect the dividend and save the transaction fee of selling 

CHW.to results should be in another week or 2.... that will be interesting
I don't like the $9.95 shares
I am going to hold onto my piece... I'm hoping for a $13-14 price tag in a few months... but it could take longer with those $9.95



Anyways why I bring up this thread again, is because CNQ had good numbers.... im curious is any other major oil players will have a bounce like they had today

I'm curious about BAD.to it's had good RoE in the past, but in a slump
(no position)

I believe MIC.to may be a good purchase too, lots of risk is built into it on the housing bubble
(small position)
As long as there is no bubble should do fine, Dividend increaser, etc etc... HCG is holding up much better than MIC

I'll play again, put me down for MIC.to at 30.13 todays price

Does anyone else has any "*EASY BUYS*"


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> Does anyone else has any "*EASY BUYS*"


They are all easy buys ... tap tap tap on the keyboard and poof a few seconds later you have your shares. Some of them even make money.

There are no easy buys. There are plenty of "interesting" or "good chances" buys, but most are too scared to consider them. If I had told folks about buying another 1500 MX at $8 back in 2009 after it had come down in a half year from ~$35, would many really have considered it? REALLY? How many here are talking up and down the forum about oil prices but won't make a buy until the horse is well out of the barn and someone like T.Gal has already scooped up most of the upside?

If you are looking for certainty, you are making a grave error in your approach to investing.

I purchased another 600 SNC today at a few pennies over what I last paid 3 or so years ago. Could the current legal troubles end the company? I suppose so, but also a good chance they will sell the 407 and book another big gain like they announced today. Certainly all kinds of analysts are saying of late that the company is going cheap. Dividend up. Maybe they will keep on keep'in on.

hboy43


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Some good calls sheabutters to add to a list and look at if anything it helps us find stuff we may have overlooked.

Hboy43 I like your call on SNC, I have forgotten about it being busy and all and like where it is trading. Will have to see what the earnings are about and possibly make a move on it. It is getting hard to find cheap stuff at this time so it is good to find stuff that is way down.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I read not long ago(2 weeks)
That if snc is found guilty in their legal woes(bribery charges)
They could face a 10 yr ban on contracting federal work in Canada
Not sure how much merit that holds or if it's just juicy news stories but that would concern me(albeit maybe not a huge portion of earnings but got to be significient) 
Did you hear about that also hboy?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

donald said:


> IDid you hear about that also hboy?


Yes. That would account for 3 or 4 dollars off the share price of late I would think. I would imagine it is going to take at least 5 years to work through the legal system. A lot can change in that much time, like maybe the federal government reconsidering the harshness of the penalty. Everything I have read says Mr. Card and the board are really working diligently on the governance file so whose interest would really be served to put SNC in the penalty box for a decade a decade after the misdeeds? I guess the lawyer that perhaps bags this big game gets professional bragging rights, but who else would benefit?

hboy43


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

If you have money then you can buy everything from marketplace or You have more income then you have to pay more according your needs. Its depend upon your investing power.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the SNC reminder hboy43 that has been a good turnaround buy and sell if one was to do so today. I sold today because I put all my cash into it and wanted to take the quick nice profit and replenish my cash level. I just wasn't comfortable having no cash in my account.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

dogcom said:


> Thanks for the SNC reminder hboy43 that has been a good turnaround buy and sell if one was to do so today.


SNC has likely been both the best and worst in my investing experience. Once upon a time I owned 4500 shares at ~ ACB $4 IIRC but sold off to rebalance on 2 or 3 occasions at numbers WAY under current. Seems when I rebalance ... it bites me in the behind, when I don't rebalance ... it bites me in the behind. It always hurts to sit down.

I guess you picked up ~10% for a week's work?

hboy43


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahhh I knew BAD would have been a good pick. 

I wish we could have some serious coversations about these stocks instead of "there are no easy buys"


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Good job on picking bad for this sheabutters.

Easy buys come from information you might have like knowing silver would be knocked after a Fed meeting. It could come from technicals that scream buy and look like an easy buy. It could come from a gut feeling that you just for whatever reason know the buy is there. Or after the info hboy43 gave on SNC along with the technicals and earnings out of the way it did scream buy to me for the short term.

Of course we can only give out so much info because we are looking at a short term buy in most cases so it is hard to discuss the stocks as being easy buys for the long term. Still however one could find an easy buy for both the long term and the shorter term in some cases like when oil bottomed at 10 dollars back in the 90's. When I saw that and figuring oil had to be used it seemed like an easy buy for the longer term.

Having said all that we still can't tell the future so as easy as the buy might seem we can still be wrong but we like our odds being right.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

SheaButters said:


> I believe MIC.to may be a good purchase too, lots of risk is built into it on the housing bubble
> (small position)
> I'll play again, put me down for MIC.to at 30.13 todays price


Huge jump 6% friday now at 31.40 ... its still a decent buy.... I jumped in on HCG.to which is similar to MIC.to after it dropped 4% one day


No new upcoming stocks my my radar... wish I knew more about SNC, they seem to be going up for now ;-)

anyone got any new ideas, im trying to be more patient as I dont have much income anymore  and i'd like to get more passive


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm somewhat wary of the sub-prime lenders ... home capital, mic, chesswood, maybe acq is another one? ... ok so they are flush now & looking good now ... but in a rising rate environment accompanied by layoffs, weak RE prices, no new car buying ...

coventry failed in BC in 2007, anybody remember coventry? it was the warning bell in what would become the meltdown of 08/09.

we're not at coventry yet but imho there's too much public affection for the sub-prime lenders


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

HCG also just put in a nice double bottom on the chart as well. Technically it should keep being a buy unless the entire market falls. Haven't seen anything jump out yet but I am looking around and will post if I see something.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Sheabutters that double bottom on HCG has paid off. I am sure you weren't looking at the double bottom in your pick but it sure added some good technicals to it.

I am looking at dr. to for an oversold buy here and put a lower bid in for tomorrow if it hits.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Would like to pick up DR (Medical Facilities) myself at some point. I like the yield!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

My Own Advisor I also felt the need to give you guys something on the canadian exchange that isn't related to oil and gas or the PM's. As you know we can find a lot of oversold in those industries but then you have to contend with all the funny business like Saudi Arabia or the central banks or whatever. I also like the fact that financial results are out of the way on dr which is one of the reasons I was looking at the easy buy here with a monthly dividend.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Atco is looking attractive for a 1+ year hold currently at 46.26. Put me down


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If I can see Atco over the next while trade close to $44.00 I might buy some.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

CFN eventually got delisted... profit there
CHW.to a hold, in the green... 

MIC with a 7% gain again today... the market knows its undervalued.... only slightly up from when I called it a easy buy at 30.13 (now 30.59)
I feel like it went up because the guys who are shorting it got out now that starting June 1st MIC increases their premium rates for homebuyers with less than 10% down
With a 7% jump, it will probably drop a couple percent the rest of the week here... but as long as it doesnt touch that 52 week low again its golden... i think this is the momentum building here

HCG- same area but seems more stable haha

ATCO down a touch, still a good long term one if you don't have any other utility names

BAD - my missed buy ^_^

Other than my opinionated buys on MIC and ATCO, nothing new 

might start watching westjet... they down 5% today... down from their high when CEO sold some shares, but with low oil... gotta think they should be doing better... i probably won't look into this one much, but its had a few dividend increases in the past, seems like their growth has been decent


I'm having a bit too much fun in this thread


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Providing there isn't an overall market dump I think TFI may be an easy buy here and may look into buying after the open tomorrow. Probably buy and dump in a week if all goes as planned so we will see. At this time of the year and how high the markets are I am not interested in holding very many things for the long term.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll take a look at it!!



Jason Donville's gone on the record saying he has been buying GIB-a.to around the $55 mark
- market cap over 1 billion CGI is the best name
- paying down debt, likely to make an acquisition within 18 months


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

GIB.a could be an easy buy after April 29 when it releases its second quarter results. If it gets hammered on high volume with little bad news then we could have an easy buy here.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Jason Donville is on BNN May 6

http://www.nickldown.com/BNN048.html

His past picks are up 28% 30% and CGI at 9%

Todays hold on CGI is a great buying opportunity... its almost a 95% chance he will select (CGI) GIB-a.to as a top pick

ideas for his other top pick are cipher pharma, his 3rd pick will be tough, note he only picks things he holds... enghouse, opentext, concordia, HCG ... we might even see DCI back... i cant put my finger on his 3rd pick

Jason Donville has the power to push these stocks to new limits, with just a simple top pick rating

He said his top 5 stocks for 2015 were GIB-a, VRX, HCG, CSU, BAD - all doing well , I hold 3, should have been holding all 5  GIB-a has the most room to move!


----------



## migperreault (Apr 15, 2015)

dogcom said:


> If I can see Atco over the next while trade close to $44.00 I might buy some.


ATCO... If we look today, would you buy it? Right now I would buy CU or AQN... in the same field


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> Jason Donville is on BNN May 6
> 
> http://www.nickldown.com/BNN048.html
> 
> ...




If we can get that nice dump after results you still have a few days to buy before the May 6 pump which could be a good opportunity for fast money.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Migperreault it looks like both ATCO and CU will announce results on April 29 which could set up a good entry point after that on either stock.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

dogcom said:


> Migperreault it looks like both ATCO and CU will announce results on April 29 which could set up a good entry point after that on either stock.


ATCO has too low yield , but may buy CU on yield above 3%


----------



## migperreault (Apr 15, 2015)

dogcom said:


> Migperreault it looks like both ATCO and CU will announce results on April 29 which could set up a good entry point after that on either stock.


What do you think of AQN? yield 3.47%, great growth, same field


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

gibor said:


> ATCO has too low yield , but may buy CU on yield above 3%


ATCO has larger dividend growth... but really they are pretty much both the same company (CU) either one would be a fine pick for a long slow guy
Can't speak of AQN, they had some great numbers in the past

GIB downgraded again today, down 5% this week but a 12 month target of $62 ... i doubled up my position (which is +20% from nov-ish) today


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I actually prefer XUT for buying and holding but for an easy buy I would buy the individual stock if it gets clobbered for no real big reason.

I do have another easy buy that could get some good return because of the FOMC meeting and month end option expiring. The criminals (central banks, bullion banks and JP Morgan and such), rigging the gold and silver market should take down gold and silver after the meeting tomorrow and for the month end on Thursday. On Monday I am sure they were behind the short squeeze to kill the shorts and also give more room to blast it down tomorrow and kill the longs. Will probably play HZD or HGD for the fast easy buy dollars. If they do not come to play for some reason then we are all in trouble because that would mean they are losing control on the markets.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I hope you guys grabbed the easy money on HZD or HGD. I bought HZD yesterday because silver will give you a better move on the upside or the downside. I sold it off this morning taking my easy buy money. Having month end and a FOMC meeting is just to much for the criminal riggers to resist so why not take the ride with them and make some money on it.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Now you know why we wait until after earnings before buying as everyone gets out after that. After the shakeout here you may have your entry point on ATCO or CU if you wish to get in. Looks like GIB.A is good to go sheabutters as results are done and you have the pump coming soon.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

MIC and HCG been doing great, until today haha up like 15+%
I liked GIBa results... and yeah can't wait for Jason Donville to come on!
Long ATCO . CU

GIBa and Atco(or CU) would be on my buy list right now


its funny GIB was getting downgraded last week, and it dropped quite a bit
CSU gets downgrade, and doesnt budge... guess newbies are afraid to buy into the $470 share, so the newbies won't be selling
I like GIB 10x more than CSU


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Pulled the trigger and bought CU today, could have bought ATCO but bought CU because I could get a nice even amount of shares with the money I had to put in.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

It's hard to find the bottom on these stocks

GIBa finally starting to come up 

Next atco or CU will start to climb. Check out the individual stock board, everyone knows it's way oversold!

Although these are still great prices on the named stocks

Gib still ok buy
Atco or CU great buy
HCG hold

The numbers on HCG were pretty decent but they came in shy of 20% RoE. Pretty high standards the markets have, lol

I also think it's unrealistic for CU or atco to go up over 20% in a year
It might happen at these cheap prices but with CU I'd be happy with a 7% increase and a 3% yield

I've been quite pleased with my choices in 2015. Previous years were more learning. Always learning. 

Eventually going to taper off single stocks and get a couch potato going. 

It seems every couple of months a nice larger stock jumps out as an easy buy. And these are guys you know u can hold For 10+ years. Still big risk in single stocks but because the name is so huge that risk seems worth it!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

They certainly haven't responded as I thought they might being so oversold. Probably the rate hike thing is spooking people away at this time along with the time of the year so money isn't rushing in at this time. I can't think of any easy buys at this time just buy and sit like you said if you like CU or ATCO.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought American Airlines - AAL, plunged over 8% today on news that their plea to stop expansion of Emirates & Etihad in the U.S had been rejected.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I rarely purchase airline stocks so I don't look at them very closely. There is much negative news coming out as is often the case.

http://blogs.barrons.com/stockstowa...are-tumbling-today/?mod=yahoobarrons&ru=yahoo

However there is money to be made and if you know what you are doing, then you may have an easy buy here.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh yeah, i did a quick in & out, bought at the bottom & sold on the slight recovery before it collapsed again.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Although quick that is considered an easy buy for you and the name of the game is to make money.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Goldcorp. . 27k at $16.75.. guidance was lowered based on Eleanor mines output and the market is unfairly punishing it accordingly. 

52 low here.. will collect dividend until a gold price increase or a market correction that will push this back up. 

Fundamentals have barely changed but stock is down and creating an easy buy here


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Some of these companies are the cheapest thing going if the demand for gold and silver keeps up. Gold and silver are one of the only investments that drop when demand is high telling us manipulation is extremely high. A falling price should mean that there are lots of sellers so supply should be plentiful yet the mints have run out, premiums are up and inventories on the CRIMEX are down. So when this finally breaks and they lose control the upswing will be huge but until then we wait if we own it.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Gold and silver is up today after a predicted no rate hike Fed announcement which is a concern. If it doesn't get hit before Oct. 1 we could be seeing something negative entering the world or stock markets. Normal means pounding these metals down and if they go up and break TA barriers and stay there then something has really changed. Or the canary is dead in the mine so watch out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry .... what does "TA" stand for?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Technical analysis.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it seems cruel to answer jargey's questions because the practice only eggs him on.

remember those pictures of rural volunteer fire brigages, how without fire trucks or hoses back in the day, they'd pass buckets of water hand-to-hand along a line of volunteers?

they still transfer critical supplies hand-to-hand in rescue operations, one hears, in areas where all power & roads are down & nothing can move except helicopters.

let's do a hand-to-hand on jargey. For the sake of his wife, if not for his own sake, let's hand-to-hand him straight over to Mawer & let's tether him to a professionally managed investment account.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Wynn resort is looking sick cheap right now!
I was in this a couple yrs ago a 'got lucky'
There is a lot wrong with macau and now accused junkie operators operating within wynn
anyways this stock/sector is hated
Seems reasonable for a long-term entry
id even say lvs
I don't think steve wynn is going anywhere
be hard pressed to bet against
him and his company
I think the sun will eventually shine again in this sector and wynn specifically 
they are due next yr for a new opening
the chart is unreal in a yr and half
I am going to dip my toes in for 50 shares.
could get uglier though but I personally like it long-term here---it is a viable growth stock imo with a real business
house also wins...eventually
Tough times for sure.


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

donald said:


> Wynn resort is looking sick cheap right now!
> I was in this a couple yrs ago a 'got lucky'
> There is a lot wrong with macau and now accused junkie operators operating within wynn
> anyways this stock/sector is hated
> ...


ya great example of a stock getting above its resistance trend line and getting over heated, then snapping back like an elastic band. how's their business in china doing?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Not good obviously(can't tell if your bagging me or not lol)
Government in china is 'cleaning up' the 'laundering '
but if you can look past that and into the future wynn is poised long-term(same with sands)
Classic head winds in multiple areas but imo this is best of bread 
wide moat
Not many licences
I am sure you know the sector being a former poker play
You think the Chinese people(vip's)are going to quit baccarat because of these issues 
or this is all organized dirty money running through wynn?
what is your thoughts for real godbls...?
I caught this a few years ago and it was one of my most successful trades.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Not trying to brag but up 40% since this call godb.
time will tell short term but boy did the shorts scramble when this mother turned 
i couldnt of timed that buy any better for a swing.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You should brag, but only on this thread, good for you donald this is what the easy buy is all about.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks dog
it is one i follow(i attempt some swing trades with a small portion in a non reg portfolio)
i have surprising done well on a few trades in the last few yrs
wynn was beyond oversold imo and bought a small 50 lot position(so def not life changing lol)
it like driving a stick shift you watch something endlessly and you can almost sense the infection points
like shifting without a clutch you can just feel it in price action when gears are movin(applies for both directions)
i like reacking stocktwits(even if that is home gammers like myself)
seemed logical professionals were about to buy (it broke a couple days after i bought and surged 22% in one day!conformation !)


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

hope you sold wynn before earnings. if you're trading then you probably shouldnt be adding gambling on top of gambling by holding through an unpredictable event. 
i wasnt being facetious in my reply to you before. the stock really got overheated. when that happens, if there is a reversal the other way its usually just strong a move as it was to the upside. 
i was asking honestly how their china business was doing because it seems that means everything to the stock.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Very good advice to sell before earnings if you hit it big already. Unless of course you are expecting even bigger things to happen after the earnings report that you think isn't reflected in the price.


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

professional traders (not buy and hold) will usually not hold a stock through earnings. its far too unpredictable. maybe they would have options going into earnings but most dont add a dollop of gamble on top of their gamble sunday so to speak. doesnt really matter if you've hit it big already with the stock. that shouldnt matter.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Westerncanada said:


> Goldcorp. . 27k at $16.75.. guidance was lowered based on Eleanor mines output and the market is unfairly punishing it accordingly.
> 
> 52 low here.. will collect dividend until a gold price increase or a market correction that will push this back up.
> 
> Fundamentals have barely changed but stock is down and creating an easy buy here


Easy easy buy.. north of $20 and had the dividend monthly!

Boom


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Putting it up against SLW makes me think we are in a sweet spot for gold and silver at this time of year. Still however," boom there it is". Good job westerncanada on pocketing the easy buy.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I only got 50 shares lol
But it feels good when steve Wynn puts down 70 M on his company in the open market
Lets see the shorts go against the man himself
This will be interesting going into 2016.
I am buying 50 here again to complete my lot


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Is it Steve Wynn or win, I hope you hit it donald.


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

what shares are we talking about here?


----------

